# Running Out of Ideas for Meats.



## Mylegsbig (Apr 21, 2005)

This is getting tedious finally.. I have only been cooking my meat two ways, and this goes for beef chicken and pork


Soy sauce style marinade and cooking

Braise / bake with a can of diced tomatoes 

what are some other sauces liquids i can use for beef chicken or pork... UGH


----------



## pdswife (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL... I just mentioned this on another post.  Mushroom soup makes a great EASY sauce on pork, chicken or beef.


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a super easy pork recipe that I made last night 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10306


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

This is great on steak, but would be tasty on just about anything IMO.

Chimichurri Sauce

1 medium bunch of flat leaf parsley
10-12 cloves garlic
3-4 tbsp fresh squeezed lemon juice
1tsp red pepper flakes
2 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp dried oregano
1 cup EVOO

Toss everything except oil into a food processor. Process to a paste, scraping down bowl.
Slowly drizzle olive oil into the food processor while it is running until fully blended.


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

That sounds so good, GB!


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

I love this stuff jkath. I could just sit and eat it with a spoon and nothing else  

It freezes well too, but don't defrost it in the microwave. Just put in out on the counter and let it defrost on its own. What I actually do is put it in a ziplock bag and lay it flat in the freezer. This way it defrosts in no time at all. I do the same thing with soups and stews that I freeze. This make them easy to store too because the can be stacked on on top of the other and they take up very little space.


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought I was the only OCD "freezer bag must be flat" person out there!

That's how I always freeze my hamburger meat too


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

How distinct is the cumin in this recipe?


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> How distinct is the cumin in this recipe?


It is definitely not a predominant flavor, but it does add a subtle smokiness.


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

very nice...
(cause cumin by itself isn't a favorite, but I do like it when it's a tiny enhancement)


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

It could easily be omitted if you were dead set against using it without compromising the general taste, but since you are not opposed to it as a tiny enhancement then give it a shot as is. I promise you won't be sorry


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

My pleasure!


----------



## jkath (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's another easy idea that I use often:
(I use my big giant roaster, it's an 18qt. GE model)

2 whole chickens (we eat a lot)
5 chicken bouillion cubes
seasonings
2 Tbsp minced garlic
8 potatoes, cut into halves
1 pkg carrots
1 onion, cut into wedges

place chickens in roaster. Mix bouillion cubes with either a cup of hot water, or a can of chicken broth. To that, add your favorite dried seasonings. (I like mesquite seasoning or dried mustard. Add garlic. Mix well. Pour over chicken. Add more water if it seems like the amount is too little. Roast at 325 for about an hour and a half. Add veggies and cook till they're done. (usually another 1-1/2 hours to 2 hours)


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

Yummmm jkath!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 21, 2005)

that sauce sounds amazing.  unfortunately, i dont have a food processor and am broke atm, but the spice blend is defintely something im gonna check out.


----------



## GB (Apr 21, 2005)

You can actually make this with a knife, it will just be a little more work (but well worth it IMO).


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 22, 2005)

I use a Julia Child recipe for poaching chicken breast in melted butter and olive oil with a mixture of your favorite herbs.  I put the breast in a cast iron skillet with the oil and melted butter and cover with a piece of parchment paper and bake for about 10 minutes then baste well with the pan sauces.   When the breast is almost done (very light pink color, it will continue cooking while resting) and put it on a serving plate and cover with the parchment paper.  I put the cast iron skillet on the burner and saute a finely chopped shallot in the juices until clear or carmelized if you prefer, then I add (for one breast) about 2 Tbs of chicken stock and 1 capfull of extra dry vermouth (white) and reduce until thick, then add 1/2 Tbs butter and melt and stir (do not boil) until a little thicker, then pour over the breast.  This poaching method is great like it is or add the sauce as I did or your favorite.  The chicken is the greatest.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2005)

I just recently tried one of the simpliest marinades and it was delicious.  Buy a bottle of Zesty Italian Dressing and marinate your chicken breasts in it.  I marinaded about 6 hours last time.  Then throw them on the grill.  Don't overcook or you'll have dry meat.  I was so surprised at how good they were.

Oh......my favorite way to marinate and grill chicken breasts is using Barefoot Contessa's Tequilla Lime Chicken Recipe..you can go to the foodnetwork website....its even really good without the Tequilla.  Once you make this you'll find yourself adding a little more of this or that.  Now I just grab some citrus fruit, garlic and spices and don't even measure.  I find if you marinate longer than 1 hour you get more flavor.


----------

